# Mirrorguard



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone have experience of mirrorguard reversing mirror protectors?
I have a broken casing (an inflated boat coming the other way on a narrow mountain road) held together with black tape. I wondered if this would be the solution rather than a whole new mirror.

www.mirrorguard.co.uk

safariboy


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

£120 a pair - wow, I'd be looking to buy some sort of cover to protect them at that price.


:lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Bought ours at £90 at last NEC trip.

Easy to fit- look nice- but haven't tested them out by seeking out an object to collide with! :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bill_H said:


> £120 a pair - wow, I'd be looking to buy some sort of cover to protect them at that price.
> 
> :lol:


Not cheap are they ? However, at £300 to replace the existing damaged mirror, this way is 1/3 the price AND we get additional protection for both mirrors. I could always make them a quilted patchwork cosy....!

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've fitted a pair for £99 from a motorhome show.

Sounds expensive but compared to having to replace a complete mirror quite cheap.

The protectors are a push fit with foam backed adhesive patches to hold them in place and form shock protectors. They are very sturdy and fit well.
I bought the white ones which really show up well and, could be my imagination, cause other drivers to take note of them when approaching from the opposite direction.

Incidentally I kept the previous broken mirror to salvage the glass bits as spares.
The backs of the mirrors are paper thin and can almost be torn by hand.


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

I have looked at them a couple of times at the various shows. But I agree that the price is pretty brutal. I am sure they would save plenty of money compared with the cost of a whole new housing and all the electrics that are in there. But you also know that these things probably cost about fifty pee to make in some far eastern sweat shop. So even at £90, they are making a heck of a profit. It's shame - if they charged something like £49.95, I reckon they would fly off the shelves.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We fitted a pair of these today. They went on easily, look and feel very solid and- being white- stand out like chapel hat-pegs ( as my grandmother used to say). They cover the duct-taped broken bottom of the mirror perfectly and it now can't be seen at all and is firmly held in place.

Expensive yes, and I hope they never get tested, but it will make me feel a little less twitchy when we're driving down narrow roads with lorries coming towards us.

Thanks for all the replies,

G ( and Safariboy)


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

safariboy said:


> I have a broken casing (an inflated boat coming the other way on a narrow mountain road)


Wow, how deep was the water? :lol:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We bought a pair about 18 months ago having had the mirror broken twice and stuck up with duck tape. They look good as well

Carol


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We bought a pair about 18 months ago having had the mirror broken twice and stuck up with duck tape. They look good as well

Carol


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> Wow, how deep was the water? :lol:


  

The terrifying thing was that the boat was so huge, the road so narrow ( northern Slovenia/ Italian border) and the whole outfit going so fast that neither of us have any idea what -if anything- _was _ actually towing it. There was such an enormous bang that, when we were able to stop, we were amazed that the whole of the side of the van hadn't gone as well.

G


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

I brought a pair the other day £119.00 inc postage, last year I hesitated to buy a pair at the Malvern Show because of the price to my regret. A couple of months later whilst stationary a van came past in the opposite direction and broke my mirror, 2 days before I was going out in the motorhome. Fortunately I made a temp repair to the wing mirror.

I ended up buying a new mirror and a load of grief, if only I had not been so tight, I could have saved my self a load of aggro, brought the mirrorguard protectors at the show price and the cost and fitting of a new wing mirror.


----------

